# New Paddles and Scraper Bar on Toro CCR 2000. Still Won't Blow Snow?



## AwfulFange (12 mo ago)

I was given a good running Toro CCR 2000 for free over the summer. After looking at it, I noticed it needed new paddles and a scraper bar. I recently replaced them both and it barely blows the snow. I have to lift the blower up about 5-6'' to get it to make contact with the ground. At that point it starts to pull it self forward and blow the snow.

For reference, I bought the Toro OEM scraper bar and third party paddles from MOWERMAN (I have had great luck with their Honda snowblower paddles). This is the link: Amazon.com : MOWERMAN PARTS 2 Paddles Toro Power Clear 621,721,Ccr2000, 99-9313125-1128 55-9251 : Patio, Lawn & Garden

I have owned/used newer Toro single stage models such as the CCR 3650 and did not have this problem. I ended up putting the old scraper bar back on and that cut about 1-2" off of how far I need to push up on the handle.

Is this normal for the Toro CCR 2000? If not, any ideas on what I can do to fix this?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If the engine is running fine then the belt is slipping.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

AwfulFange said:


> I was given a good running Toro CCR 2000


Could someone have changed out the tire/wheel diameter to a smaller size before you acquired it?


----------



## AwfulFange (12 mo ago)

JLawrence08648 said:


> If the engine is running fine then the belt is slipping.


I'll take a look at the belt when I get time. For all I know it could be original.



sledman8002002 said:


> Could someone have changed out the tire/wheel diameter to a smaller size before you acquired it?


I believe the tires are the correct size. They are the same size as my busted CCR 3650


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

is the bottom housing, where the scraper is attached, bent. Mine had bowed quite a bit, and I had to straighten it out.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if the label on the CCR 2000 looks like the one on your 3650 it has the larger wheels, the older CCR 2000's with just 2000 on the label has smaller wheels. make sure you didn't install the scraper bar backwards and check the belt


----------



## AwfulFange (12 mo ago)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if the label on the CCR 2000 looks like the one on your 3650 it has the larger wheels, the older CCR 2000's with just 2000 on the label has smaller wheels. make sure you didn't install the scraper bar backwards and check the belt


So, I took it out this morning and blew about 4-5 inches of snow (though, not as well as it should) using the new paddles and the old scraper bar. The current belt looks a little stretched so I just ordered a new one. 

As for the tires, the label on the CCR 2000 looks like the 3650's label. I measured the tires and they are about 6.5" tall. What size should the tires be on the CCR 2000?


----------



## AwfulFange (12 mo ago)

Also, I noticed under the drive belt cover, there is a small hole between the belt cover and the rest of the frame. Any ideas on how to easily close the gap? Would JB weld and a very small piece of sheet metal or some epoxy inside the belt cover hold up?


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

AwfulFange said:


> Also, I noticed under the drive belt cover, there is a small hole between the belt cover and the rest of the frame. Any ideas on how to easily close the gap? Would JB weld and a very small piece of sheet metal or some epoxy inside the belt cover hold up?


I have a small hole in the same area on my 3650 and never did anything with it. Does the hole cause any issue for you?


----------



## AwfulFange (12 mo ago)

Cstanis said:


> I have a small hole in the same area on my 3650 and never did anything with it. Does the hole cause any issue for you?


I have only successfully used the snow blower once since I got it. With that said, I did not experience any problems with it. I have heard people having problems with the belt slipping because snow gets up into the belt drive. I would like to prevent that if possible.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

AwfulFange said:


> I have only successfully used the snow blower once since I got it. With that said, I did not experience any problems with it. I have heard people having problems with the belt slipping because snow gets up into the belt drive. I would like to prevent that if possible.


I would try the JB weld. I have used it numerous times with good results. Does the belt squeal when you engage it?


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 30, 2021)

After 23 years with my CCR 2400 GTS I finally changed the belt. But what I found when I removed the side cover was that the idler pulley was shot. All of the balls were gone and it was running wobbly. Put the new pulley in and it's quieter now and doesn't squeal. Haven't had a chance to use it yet in heavier snow. Maybe your belt is slipping. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

AwfulFange said:


> I would like to prevent that if possible.


Just a suggestion, try a piece of duct tape over the hole for a trial run to see if it makes a difference. The hole may well be a drain for melt water?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

AwfulFange said:


> So, I took it out this morning and blew about 4-5 inches of snow (though, not as well as it should) using the new paddles and the old scraper bar. The current belt looks a little stretched so I just ordered a new one.
> 
> As for the tires, the label on the CCR 2000 looks like the 3650's label. I measured the tires and they are about 6.5" tall. What size should the tires be on the CCR 2000?


you have the right wheels on your CCR 2000


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Probably a stupid question are you sure you have your paddles on the right way? When looking at the paddle the thick black rubber should be up and the cording facing down.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

Cstanis said:


> Probably a stupid question are you sure you have your paddles on the right way? When looking at the paddle the thick black rubber should be up and the cording facing down.


The Toro instructions (repair manual) I used for the 2450 says the thick rubber side of the replacement paddle should be down (ie the paddle side that hits the pavement first) and the corded side up. I thought this was the same orientation for all single stage Toro machines. Does this vary with different models?


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

GKK said:


> The Toro instructions (repair manual) I used for the 2450 says the thick rubber side of the replacement paddle should be down (ie the paddle side that hits the pavement first) and the corded side up. I thought this was the same orientation for all single stage Toro machines. Does this vary with different models?


Sorry you are right my mistake.


----------



## AwfulFange (12 mo ago)

The paddles are on properly. After using it a couple times, I believe it is working but not as well as it should. Come summer I'll put some more thought into it and try replacing the paddles with Toro OEM parts. Luckily I have a new Toro Snowmaster 824 coming tomorrow and can use the CCR 2000 as a backup or for small 1-3" snow falls.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

That was going to be my question. Are the new paddles OEM or replacement paddles? On some parts, OEM makes a difference.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

The 2 center holes of the old paddles had spacerbushings in them did you remove them from old paddles and put them in new paddles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

